# LGB hopper parts - they're all yours



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got my cylindrical hopper built and these bits are left over.... 












It's a shame to toss them out. They're yours for the cost of postage. First come first served. 

Dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Umm. Usually when I put something together and have left over parts...


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. I see your point. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

But the LGB (and USAT) covered hoppers aren't really 'cylindrical' so I built the correct container and that leaves the original sides and top left over. 

Any takers before it's trashed? 

Dave


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

So where are the pictures of the NEW hopper???


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

yes, photos please.... 
I bet if you wait awhile you'll come up with a plan for those parts also.


----------

